

Morse Code Translator in Python - barakstout
http://thelivingpearl.com/2013/01/08/morse-code-and-dictionaries-in-python-with-sound/

======
rikacomet
how about the hardware prospect, I'm imaging a situation like in the first
Transformer movie, where they send morse code from a old morse machine, to a
modern cpu based computer.

~~~
barakstout
Yeah, thats is pushing it, but possible.

~~~
rikacomet
indeed, nice work anyways, I didn't mean, it has to be you who has to work out
the whole process, besides, such a transformers like situation is no where in
the near future :P

~~~
barakstout
It might be improbable, but not impossible. You never know...

